# ViP622 - L6.33 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Start spooling two days ago for new installs:

```
23:22:44 01/24/11
PID=08B1h
 DownloadID: 7HKC
 Upgrading FW:
 L633:'L040'-'L099'
 L633:'L040'-'L099'
 New FW: 'L633'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]' & 'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': {ViP622}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[0-8]3[0-1]-8]' & 'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': {ViP622}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```
And last night for some current DVR:

```
23:28:26 01/25/11`
PID=08B7h
 DownloadID: 7LKC
 Upgrading FW:
 L633:'L100'-'L632'
 L633:'L100'-'L632'
 New FW: 'L633'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]' & 'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': {ViP622}  R0073174765-R0081351933 R0079258855-R0079258855 R0074498300-R0074498300 R0074499141-R0074499141 R0076049317-R0076049317 R0074499142-R0074499142
 '1[0-8]3[0-1]-8]' & 'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': {ViP622}  R0073174765-R0081351933 R0079258855-R0079258855 R0074498300-R0074498300 R0074499141-R0074499141 R0076049317-R0076049317 R0074499142-R0074499142
```


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

Got 6.33 on my 622 yesterday. Never got 6.32. Don't know what it changes yet. Never had the PIP problem that others have had with 6.31.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

I also got 633...no problems...and I don't see any menu changes...was hoping one of these updates would incorporate the audio leveling option to keep programs and commercials at the same relative volume..


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

I got 6.33 and I still have the defective aspect ratio on tuner 2.
No love
Dont' see any functional differences


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

My 622 woke up a few days ago with L6.33 installed. I still don't know what it does. Has anyone been dilligent enough to put the software through its paces? If so, what are the changes?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tulsa1 said:


> I got 6.33 and I still have the defective aspect ratio on tuner 2.
> No love
> Dont' see any functional differences


Tulsa 1:

Would you please check something for me on your 622?.Go into Menu/System Setup-6/HDTV Setup-8/Under TV Type if it says 480i change it to 1080i.

I don't know if this is a fix but when I was playing with the settings on my 722k/w MT2 when I set TV Type to 480i I was able to duplicate the same problem I had with my 622's side by side PIP( I don't have the 622 hooked up anymore that's why I'm asking you.).

Thought this maybe a suggestion for you to try?.Good Luck!.

P.S. The settings I'm running on my 722k HDTV Setup:
Analog Type-TV Type-Aspect Ratio
Off Air------1080i-----4x3#2.
Connection: CH.3


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Update:

```
PID=08B1h
 DownloadID: 7NKC
 Upgrading FW:
 L633:'L040'-'L632','X040'-'X632'
 L633:'L040'-'L632','X040'-'X632'
 New FW: 'L633'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]' & 'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': {ViP622}  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[0-8]3[0-1]-8]' & 'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': {ViP622}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

plasmacat said:


> Got 6.33 on my 622 yesterday. Never got 6.32. Don't know what it changes yet. Never had the PIP problem that others have had with 6.31.


Got my L6.33 today.


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

Got 6.33 AND Starz overnight. (I was skipped for 6.32)

But, I noticed last night before 6.33 spooled to my box that my PIP issue was gone.
I was doing some troubleshooting for the 77 issue Sunday and may have dabbled with a setting which may have been the culprit all along.

Jhon69 I tried your suggestion and went from 1080i to 720p and then to 480p and the PiP is normal in all three modes. And the aspect ratio for my TV is set at 16x9 as it always has been. And the Analog type has always been OffAir. I will try to reconstruct my Sunday troubleshooting activities to see what the setting is for my 622.

Anyway, I'm glad the issue is gone and I didn't have to change boxes.     

Edit - Sorry Tulsa1, didn't mean to gloat. I know you were one of the ones that had the PiP issue from the start. I do remember changing;
Modulator Setup (Menu 6, 1, 5) and Enabling Shared View for TV2 (Menu 6,2) on Sunday

Edit 2 - Try SHARED VIEW. The aspect ratio on PiP was OK, but I was unable to stretch an SD or HD channel with it disabled. I switched back to enable and I can stretch either SD or HD again.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Mokanic said:


> Got 6.33 AND Starz overnight. (I was skipped for 6.32)
> 
> But, I noticed last night before 6.33 spooled to my box that my PIP issue was gone.
> I was doing some troubleshooting for the 77 issue Sunday and may have dabbled with a setting which may have been the culprit all along.
> ...


Very glad it's working for you Mokanic.As I posted before I could not duplicate it on my 722k until I selected 480i so I believe that's where the problem is hopefully with the 622s,but the software is different so it may not change anything.But I hope it does.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

Can this be made a sticky thread at the top of the forum so we can track issues a little easier? Thank you oh great moderators!


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Tulsa1 said:


> I got 6.33 and I still have the defective aspect ratio on tuner 2.
> No love
> Dont' see any functional differences


Same thing for me. 
No amount of playing with the resolution setting (480i, etc.) helps.
My 625 seems to have no problems with PIP. Perhaps they need to look at the firmware in that box and move the code to 6.33.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

epokopac said:


> Same thing for me.
> No amount of playing with the resolution setting (480i, etc.) helps.
> My 625 seems to have no problems with PIP. Perhaps they need to look at the firmware in that box and move the code to 6.33.


This is how I was able to get side by side PIP to work on my 622:

Well I have found out since my last report I can produce side by side PIP on my VIP622.You have to juggle between the PIP button and swap button and position button on the remote control( if you wish to try it keep an eye out for a little purple or blue box that appears then use your position button to make the little second screen appear), when you finally get the side by side PIP working both pictures are very small and that's on a 50" screen.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> This is how I was able to get side by side PIP to work on my 622:
> 
> Well I have found out since my last report I can produce side by side PIP on my VIP622.You have to juggle between the PIP button and swap button and position button on the remote control( if you wish to try it keep an eye out for a little purple or blue box that appears then use your position button to make the little second screen appear), when you finally get the side by side PIP working both pictures are very small and that's on a 50" screen.


Thanks for the info! However, no amount of dealing with the 3 suggested buttons takes care of the vertical stretching that is the end result (at least on my 622). Side by side PIP "DOES" work, it's the malformed (vertically stretched) picture that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

epokopac said:


> Thanks for the info! However, no amount of dealing with the 3 suggested buttons takes care of the vertical stretching that is the end result (at least on my 622). Side by side PIP "DOES" work, it's the malformed (vertically stretched) picture that needs to be fixed.


Your not alone. I've tried every posted idea and still tuner 2 vert stretch in PIP.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Tulsa1 said:


> Your not alone. I've tried every posted idea and still tuner 2 vert stretch in PIP.


With my 622 I just press the "Position" button once and side-by-side PIP comes up...If one of the tuners is turned to a SD channel then that side will have vertical "stretch"...if both tuners are tuned to HD channels then no vertical stretch...if both are tuned to SD channels then both sides will have vertical stretch...4x3 vs 16x9 formats...so this is normal for my system.

My 622 is connected to a 52" HD set with HDMI cable and my format control is 1080I.


----------



## hdcl (Sep 18, 2007)

I have 6.33 and I am still getting the "Complete Signal Loss" and "Partial Signal Loss" messages every 2 days that started with L6.31. I posted about this in another thread but it does not seem to be widespread apparently.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

hdcl said:


> I have 6.33 and I am still getting the "Complete Signal Loss" and "Partial Signal Loss" messages every 2 days that started with L6.31. I posted about this in another thread but it does not seem to be widespread apparently.


It maybe software,but if you go into Menu/System Setup/Installation/System Info.See if after it runs it's tests if you may have LNB Drift?.Which could mean your LNB is starting to go out,or you maybe getting a tree limb blocking your signal in the wind or rainfade could also cause that?.Just a guess.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Got stuck for particular Zoom mode, pressing * doesn't changing zoom itself, but banner's info changed.
Only PBR (pressing Power button on face panel for 5 sec - Reboot ) brought the functioning back.


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

hdcl said:


> I have 6.33 and I am still getting the "Complete Signal Loss" and "Partial Signal Loss" messages every 2 days that started with L6.31. I posted about this in another thread but it does not seem to be widespread apparently.


I get the "Complete Signal Loss" and "Partial Signal Loss" messages on both my 622s. I have called CSRs. They always suggest a technician come out to check the equipment. I had it done once and the tech could find nothing wrong. I just reboot now . It sometimes helps. Most of the time it just goes away on its own.


----------



## hdcl (Sep 18, 2007)

I started getting this on my other receiver as well starting 2 weeks ago. The techs came out to my house this weekend and replaced both LNBs, all wiring from the dish to inside the house, and replaced the DP44 switch. 

This afternoon and this evening, complete signal loss twice. :nono2:

I just reset the receiver and will see if that helps. When this happens and you run a test switch, on the affected receiver it will go to "1 of 50" instead of "1 of 4". On the other receiver, it will complete "4 of 4" successfully on both segments.

I don't use an OTA antenna - I get my locals through Dish. I have clear line of site to the sky with no trees or obstructions and the signal levels are fine. Most time when this happens (like today), it is bright and sunny outside.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"x of 4" means DiSEqC type, eg DP/DPP

"x of 50" - legacy config: switches/LNBF


----------



## hdcl (Sep 18, 2007)

hdcl said:


> I started getting this on my other receiver as well starting 2 weeks ago. The techs came out to my house this weekend and replaced both LNBs, all wiring from the dish to inside the house, and replaced the DP44 switch.
> 
> This afternoon and this evening, complete signal loss twice. :nono2:
> 
> ...


A different tech came out Thursday and replaced my 622 receiver with a brand new 722 receiver. He could reproduce the signal loss problem when he reversed the two Satellite feeds. It would not receive any signal.

Hopefully problem solved. It was just a pain to have to setup 58 timers again. I took pictures of the old timers with my cell phone to help remember.


----------



## rthomp03 (Sep 29, 2005)

Tulsa1 said:


> I got 6.33 and I still have the defective aspect ratio on tuner 2.
> No love
> Dont' see any functional differences


Someone on the other site gave this solution which worked for me on both my 622 and 722. Do a restore to Factory Defaults (Menu 6-6). You will have to rebuild your favorites lists but for me it was worth it to get the aspect working again.


----------



## garcher (Feb 1, 2006)

ditto I have a 622 running 6.33 and I get the partial and full signal loss but I have no LNB drift, there are no trees in the line of sight and the other receiver in the house (a 510) does not have that problem. I only watch the HD channels so I can't tell if it happens on the SD as well.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

rthomp03 said:


> Someone on the other site gave this solution which worked for me on both my 622 and 722. Do a restore to Factory Defaults (Menu 6-6). You will have to rebuild your favorites lists but for me it was worth it to get the aspect working again.


Before I try this suggestion, I need to know what custom "User Settings" I need to make a note of so that I can put them back in after the "reset". I have NO Favorites list to deal with.

Do "Daily Schedule" and "Timers" remain untouched along with whatever happens to be on the internal hard drive? Will this screw up EHD connectivity and/or the contents on the EHD?

I'd like to try this, but I don't want to end up with my receiver looking like it just came off the assembly line (i.e. "empty") after it's done it's "reset/restore". :icon_cry:


----------

